# Scotch Eggs



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Someone mentioned Scotch Eggs. I decided to try them today along with Butts, Ribs Chicken and Fatties. Here are the start of the eggs.


----------



## Folmar (Oct 1, 2007)

well how did they turn out?????We have done them before, but roll them in breadcrumbs and fry them.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Folmar said:


> well how did they turn out?????We have done them before, but roll them in breadcrumbs and fry them.


Let you know in a bit, when they are done. They are at 145* internal.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that a hard boiled egg? I've never heard of this before.


----------



## Folmar (Oct 1, 2007)

yep hard boiled egg wrapped in sausage......a bottle of hot sauce and a beer and your in business


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Here we go. Pretty good eats. Nuther take on sausage and eggs!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a sea sickness just waiting to happen !! Yuck


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Chicken is finished.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

amarcafina said:


> That's a sea sickness just waiting to happen !! Yuck


Sorry.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Supper Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

can't figure out what sea sickness has to do with this but, that all looks delicious! especially that last plate...

love the posts...just please wait until lunch time to post...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I just fired up the grill because of that last picture. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That is some awesome looking chow. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Someone mentioned Scotch Eggs. I decided to try them today along with Butts, Ribs Chicken and Fatties. Here are the start of the eggs.


Never tried your recipe but I have placed hard boiled eggs inside my meatloaf. Tastes great.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ultralite said:


> can't figure out what sea sickness has to do with this but, that all looks delicious! especially that last plate...
> 
> love the posts...just please wait until lunch time to post...


+1

Been having an urge for potato salad. Going to whip up a batch tomorrow.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Paymaster is the Charlies Daniels of the BBQ Pit


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

so thought it was Scotch AND eggs....breakfast of champions lol but that looks good too haha


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dont no about the scoth eggs, but them ribs and tater salad looks dang GOOOOOD!!!!! but i think i will try the scoth eggs and not before i go offshore! LOL


----------

